# Turn off Audio on Source



## kennydav (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi all- is there a way to turn off audio on one source of a scene?  I'm working on a countdown timer that has it's own background music. I'm trying to mute our system audio (capture device) so that the music on the countdown will push through.  But when I turn down the system audio, it turns it down on all of the scenes, not just the one I'm working on.  Is it possible to do this?


----------



## Tangential (Jun 7, 2020)

What happens if you either 1) turn down the volume on that media source all the way to 0 or 2) press the mute button on it o


? or 3) turn off its tracks? You have to do that while the scene that media object is active




or set it to not play in the stream through Advanced Audio Properties


----------



## kennydav (Jun 7, 2020)

Tangential said:


> What happens if you either 1) turn down the volume on that media source all the way to 0 or 2) press the mute button on it oView attachment 57335? or 3) turn off its tracks? You have to do that while the scene that media object is active
> View attachment 57336
> 
> or set it to not play in the stream through Advanced Audio Properties
> ...


I tried selecting the countdown scene and then muting the audio from there.  It works, but it also mutes it in my other 2 scenes as well. I'm having trouble making changes to specific scenes, without it affecting all the scenes.


----------



## Tangential (Jun 7, 2020)

I tried wrapping the video in its on scene, but that makes no difference. The muting occurs at the media source level. I normally accomplish this with UPDeck, but that works because I am doing all of my switching through it. I would try adding the video to a second media source that you only use in the scenes that you want muted and mute that second copy. This would mean that you would lose any synchronization in the video as you changed scenes between muted and non muted though.


----------

